# Code...



## LoneWolf071

Here's A Place To Post Your Code. I Would Like To See Some Of The Creative Things You Can Come Up With Through Your Programming. But Hold On, We Need A Format... Ok, So 


<language>
<special programs to run it>
<purpose/reason>
<code> //please use the


Code:


 tags to make it nead!

Now Let's Get Out there And Program!


----------



## tgo

I posted this yesterday

C
Its pe format so windows
Felt like it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=75559


----------



## LoneWolf071

Code:


/* 
Created By DarkRedRose( @)--}--- )
Created On November 05, 2005
Created For:Searching Documents, Just Enter The Document Name And 
This Will Locate It And Tell You Where.
*/

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>
//#include <unistd.h> //use if in linux
#include <math.h>

#define s_buffer 80


char *flush(char *); 
/*
fgets leaves a pesky \n at the end of ever string to know when it's finished
so we make a function to get rid of it, hence the flush
*/


int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
	char 
	string_to_lookfor[s_buffer], 
	string_searching[s_buffer],
	filename[s_buffer],
	temp_string[s_buffer];

	long unsigned int 
	search_number=0,
	for_i,
	for_j, //special variables for the for loop
	for_k;
	
	
	FILE *search_file;

	printf("What File Would You Like To Search?\n:"); //Asks Filename
	fgets(filename, s_buffer, stdin); //Takes filename
	
	if(strlen(filename) == 0 || strcmp(filename, "\n") == 0)
	{
		printf("Woops! You Forgot To Enter A Value, Quiting Now!\n");
		exit(0);
	}
		
	strcpy(filename, flush(filename));
	search_file = fopen(filename, "r"); //opens the filename and assigns the stream to the searchfile pointer

	if(search_file == NULL)
	{
		perror(search_file); 
		/*
		prints reason error, compiler will give you flack about it not 
		being a pointer, don't worry about that
		*/	
		exit(0); //quits if it doesn't exist
	}
	
	printf("\nWhat String Would You Like To Search For?\n:");
 	fgets(string_to_lookfor, s_buffer, stdin); 
 	
 	if(strlen(string_to_lookfor) == 0 || strcmp(string_to_lookfor, "\n") == 0)
	{
		printf("Woops! You Forgot To Enter A Value, Quiting Now!\n");
		exit(0);
	}
	
	strcpy(string_to_lookfor, flush(string_to_lookfor)); //takes off the end \n
	search_number = strlen(string_to_lookfor); //number of char's in the string
		
	for(for_i=0; !feof(search_file); for_i++)
	{
		fgets(string_searching, s_buffer, search_file);
		
		if(strlen(string_searching) == 0 || strcmp(string_searching, "\n") == 0)
		{
			continue;
		}
		
		strcpy(string_searching, flush(string_searching));
		
		for(for_j = 0; for_j < strlen(string_searching); for_j++)
		{
			for(for_k = 0; for_k < search_number; for_k++)
			{
				temp_string[for_k] = string_searching[for_k+for_j];
			}
			
			temp_string[for_k] = '\0';
			/*
			Ok, So temp_string likes to tag on ugly letters at the end, 
			so we need this go get rid of it
			*/
				
			if((strcmp(string_to_lookfor, temp_string)) == 0)
			{
				printf("Match Found For %s! It's On Line:%lu At Character:%lu\n",string_to_lookfor, for_i+1, for_j+1);
			}
		}
	}
	fclose(search_file);
	return 0;
}

char *flush(char *string_flush)
{
	if(string_flush[strlen(string_flush) - 1] == '\n')
	{
		string_flush[strlen(string_flush) - 1] = '\0'; //last char will be \0
	}
	return string_flush;
}

I got bored last night and created this searching algorithm, it works quite well, you can mod the output and all... i love it...


----------



## tgo

I liked your idea and heres what I came up with for it:

Usage:


Code:


[email protected]:~/c$ cat test
askdfkl
asdfasdf
BOB
dsf
BOB
JOE
TIM
BOB
[email protected]:~/c$ gcc -o search search.c
[email protected]:~/c$ ./search
Usage: search <file> <text>
[email protected]:~/c$ ./search test BOB
Match found at line: 3
Match found at line: 5
Match found at line: 8
[email protected]:~/c$

Code:


Code:


#include <stdio.h>
#include <string.h>

int main(int argc,char *argv[])
{
        FILE *file;
        char cur[80];
        int x;
        x = 1;

        if (argc != 3)
        {
                printf("Usage: search <file> <text>\n");
                exit(1);
        }

        if ((file = fopen(argv[1],"r")) == NULL)
        {
                printf("Error opening file.\n");
                exit(1);
        }

        while (fgets(cur, 80, file))
        {
                if(strstr(cur,argv[2]))
                {
                printf("Match found at line: %d\n",x);
                }
                x++;
        }

        return 0;
}


----------



## LoneWolf071

Very Nice... Here's A New One, It's Short And Sweet, But Find The Factors Of any number, upto 2^32...



Code:


#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <ctype.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
	unsigned long int
	for_i,
	for_j,
	factor_input;
	
	if(argc!=2)
	{
		printf("Usage: %s <Number To Factor>\n", argv[0]);
		exit(0);
	}
	
	for(for_j=0; for_j < strlen(argv[1]); for_j++)
	{
		if(isdigit(argv[1][for_j]) == 0)
		{
			printf("You Must Enter A Number!\n");
			exit(0);
		}
	}
	
	factor_input=atoi(argv[1]);
	if(factor_input > 2147483647)
	{
		printf("AHHHH, Number's To Big\n");
		exit(0);
	}
	printf("The Factors of %lu Are :\n\n", factor_input);
	
	for(for_i = 1; for_i < factor_input+1; for_i++)
	{
		if(factor_input%for_i == 0)
		{
			printf("%lu\n", for_i);
		}	
	}
	
	printf("\n");
	return 0;
}


----------



## tgo

I put this code in on another thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=386530#post386530


----------



## mgoldb2

//language: C++
//Random number generator. Will generate as many numbers as needed between min value enter and max value enter including min and max.



Code:


#include<iostream>
#include <ctime>
#include<cstdlib>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
	int max;
	int min;
	int rolls;
	int roll;
	int count;
	char z='y';

	while(z=='y')
	{	
		cout<<"enter number of rolls"<<endl<<endl;
		cin>>rolls;
		srand(time(0));

		cout<<"enter min roll"<<endl<<endl;
		cin>>min;
		cout<<"enter max roll"<<endl<<endl;
		cin>>max;
		cout<<endl<<endl;
	
		max=max-min+1;
		count=1;
			
		while(rolls>0)
		{
			roll=(rand() % max) + min;
			cout<<"roll number "<<count<<":   "<<roll<<endl;
			roll=0;
			rolls--;
			count++;
		
		}

	cout<<endl<<endl<<"do you want to roll again(type y or n)"<<endl;
	cin>>z;
	
	}
	return 1;

}


----------



## LoneWolf071

Do Some Error Checking, Make Sure That Min Is Never Greater Then Max...


----------



## mgoldb2

LoneWolf071 said:


> Do Some Error Checking, Make Sure That Min Is Never Greater Then Max...


HEHE I made that program a long time ago for personal use. I was not much worry about error checking because I was the only person I planed to use it and I was confidence I could get the input correct


----------



## tgo

Here is some linux assembly that takes in two numbers and gives you the output. Not very cool but was playing with C functions in assembly.

Useage:


Code:


[email protected]:~/asm$ nasm -f elf add.asm
[email protected]:~/asm$ gcc -o add add.o
[email protected]:~/asm$ ./add
Enter two numbers
25
30
Total of 25 and 30 is 55
[email protected]:~/asm$

Code:



Code:


[SECTION .text]

extern printf
extern scanf

global main

main:

	; show input banner

	push dword entermsg
	call printf
	add esp,4
	
	; get first number with scanf
	
	push dword one
	push dword num
	call scanf
	add esp,8
	
	; get second number with scanf

	push dword two
	push dword num
	call scanf
	add esp,8
	
	; add numbers and store in eax
	
	mov eax,[one]
	add eax,[two]
		
	; show total push values for totalmsg to display
	
	push eax 
	push dword [two]
	push dword [one]
	push totalmsg
	call printf
	add esp,16
	

[SECTION .bss]

one resd 1
two resd 1

[SECTION .data]

entermsg db 'Enter two numbers',10,0
totalmsg db 'Total of %d and %d is %d',10,0
num db '%d',0


----------



## tgo

I was in some random irc channel and they had a bot spit out the latest forum threads so I decided to code my own and then after it was done I thought it would be cool to make one for active forum users and here is the code.

Usage:


Code:


<tgo> !users
<Forums> Currently Logged in Users: john, Niels, tgo
<tgo> !forum
<Forums> Latest Forum Post: Forums irc bot -> http://www.anomalous-security.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1261

Code:


Code:


#!/usr/bin/perl -w

# Bot that reads the last forum post coded by Niels and tgo
# http://www.anomalous-security.org

use IO::Socket;

$server = "snake.zq1.de";
$nick = "Forums";
$ircport = 6667;
$httpport = 80;
$channel = "#aso";

Start();

sub Start {
$CONNECTION = IO::Socket::INET->new (
		PeerAddr => $server,
		PeerPort => $ircport,
		Proto    => 'tcp'
	) or die;
	print $CONNECTION "USER $nick 0 0 :$nick\n";
	print $CONNECTION "NICK $nick\n";
	print $CONNECTION "JOIN $channel\n";
	
	while (my $input = <$CONNECTION>) {
		if ($input =~ /:tgo!tgo\@je.to.jne/)
		{
			if ($input =~ /:!forum/)
			{
			getpage("/","rss_feeds2");
			lastpost();
			}			
			elsif ($input =~ /:!users/)
			{
			getpage("/forum/index.php","Registered Users:");
			getuser();
			}
		}	
	
		print $CONNECTION "PONG $1\n" if $input =~ /PING (.*)/;
	}
}

sub getpage {

my ($page,$keyword) = @_;

print "page is $page\n";
print "keyword is $keyword\n";

$CON = IO::Socket::INET->new (
                PeerAddr => $server,
                PeerPort => $httpport,
                Proto    => 'tcp'
        ) or die;
  
$request = "GET $page HTTP/1.1\r\n";
$request .= "Host: www.anomalous-security.org\r\n";
$request .= "User-Agent: Forums Bot\r\n";
$request .= "Connection: close\r\n\r\n";

print $CON $request;

	while (my $text = <$CON>)
	{
                $all .= $text;
                if ($text =~ /$keyword/)
                {
                $spot = length($all);
		$s = $spot - length($text);			
                }
		if ($text =~ /This data is based/)
		{
		$end = ($s - length($all)) * -1;							
		}
        }

}

sub lastpost {

	$chunk = substr($all,$spot+94,100);
	$chunk =~ /(.*)">(.*)<\/a\>/;
	print $CONNECTION "PRIVMSG $channel :Latest Forum Post: $2 -> http://www.anomalous-security.org/$1\n";
	close($CON);
	
}

sub getuser {

	$chunk = substr($all,$s,$end);
	
	
	if ($chunk =~ /Registered Users: None/)
	{
	$names = "None";
	}
	else
	{	
		$chunk =~ s/<([^>]*)>//g;		
		$chunk =~ /Registered Users: (.*)\s+/;
		$names = $1;
	}
	
	print $CONNECTION "PRIVMSG $channel :Currently Logged in Users: $names\n";	
	
}


----------



## tgo

Code to break Caesars Box encrpytion.

Useage:


Code:


[email protected]:~/perl$ perl cryp.pl HOUIY\!TO\!
HITOYOU!!
[email protected]:~/perl$ perl cryp.pl hoacfucdoowkach\?wdocwku?mwohoccluoduookacuccduwwhlhkclolwduihdo\!
howmuchwoodwouldawoodchuckchuckifawoodchuckcouldchuckwood??lawl!
[email protected]:~/perl$

The first loop finds the perfect square of the number and if it doesnt have one it prints a message and quits.

For the important part the outer loop loops from 0 to the perfect square. The inner loop goes through the string and grabs inner * perfect square + outer loop. So for instance if we had an easy one like abcdefghi and it just started the loops it would grab 0 * 3 + 0 and take that character which would be a. then it would grab 0 * 3 + 1 which would be d then 0 * 3 + 2 which would be g. and that would be the first row. 

Code:


Code:


#!/usr/bin/perl

# Code to break Caesars Box encryption
# Coded by tgo
# http://www.anomalous-security.org

use warnings;

if (@ARGV != 1)
{
warn("Useage $0 <string>\n");
exit(1);
}

$string = $ARGV[0];
$length = length($string);

for ($x=1;$x<20;$x++)
{
	$total = $x * $x;
		
	if ($total == $length)
	{	
	$num = $x;
	last;
	}
	elsif ($total >= $length)
	{
	warn("The length of your string is a not a perfect square\n");
	exit(1);
	}
}

for ($y=0;$y<$num;$y++)
{
	for($in=0;$in<$length-$num;$in++)
	{
		$spot = $in*$num+$y;
		if ($spot > $length)
		{
		last;
		}		
		if ($in == 0)
		{
		$curline = substr($string,$spot,1);
		}
		else
		{
		$curline .= substr($string,$spot,1);	
		}		
	}
	print $curline;
}

print "\n";


----------



## LoneWolf071

Just For All Of You... Post you Code On redrose.homelinux.com via SSH Or FTP. If You Use FTP, login is 

User:ftp
Pass:<blank> -- FTP will not work with your browser...

SSH is 
User:anon1
pass:anonymous

if you use ssh, compile you code please... if FTP, i'll move your code to anon1 and compile it for you...

P.S., also Post your Code Here...


----------



## LoneWolf071

Code:


#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
	FILE *fin, *fout;
	char *alpha="abcdefghigjlmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ1234567890:\n/\\";
	int input, for_i;
	
	
	if(argc != 3)
	{
		printf("Usage: %s <Input Filename> <Output Filename>\n", argv[0]);
		exit(0);
	}
	
	fin = fopen(argv[1], "rb");
	fout = fopen(argv[2], "wb");
	
	if(fin == NULL)
	{
		printf("Error:");
		perror(fin);
		exit(0);
	}
	
	if(fout == NULL)
	{
		printf("Error:");
		perror(fout);
		exit(0);
	}
	
	while(!feof(fin))
	{
		input = fgetc(fin);
		for(for_i = 0; for_i < strlen(alpha); for_i++)
		{
			if(input == alpha[for_i])
			{
				fputc(input, fout);
			}
		}
	}
	
	
	return 0;
}

Very simple Program To Extract Standard ASCII Characters To A File... I Used It To Extract Some Text From A File That Was Mostly Junk... Very useful


----------



## MoralTerror

// Delphi
// selects 6 random numbers 1-49











Code:


// author: Moralterror
// date: 16/03/05
// selects 6 random numbers between 1-49

var num: array of integer;
var    i: integer;

begin
  setLength(num,6);
  num[0] := random(49)+1;
  label1.caption := '';
  label2.caption := '';
  label3.caption := '';
  label4.caption := '';
  label5.caption := '';
  label6.caption :=  '';


  label1.caption := IntToStr(num[0]);

   repeat
    num[1] := random(49)+1;
    if  num[1] <>  num[0] then
      begin
         label2.caption := IntToStr(num[1]);
      end;
    until  label2.caption  > '';

  repeat
  num[2] := random(49)+1;
    if  num[1] <>  num[2] then
      begin
        if  num[2] <>  num[0] then
          begin
            label3.caption := IntToStr(num[2]);
          end;
      end;
  until  label3.caption  > '';


  repeat
  num[3] := random(49)+1;
     if  num[1] <>  num[3] then
      begin
        if  num[3] <>  num[0] then
          begin
              if  num[3] <>  num[2] then
                begin
                  label4.caption := IntToStr(num[3]);
                end;
          end;
      end;
  until  label4.caption  > '';


  repeat
  num[4] := random(49)+1;
    if  num[1] <>  num[4] then
      begin
        if  num[4] <>  num[0] then
          begin
              if  num[4] <>  num[2] then
                begin
                  if  num[4] <>  num[3] then
                     begin
                        label5.caption := IntToStr(num[4]);
                     end;
                end;
          end;
      end;
   until  label5.caption  > '';


  repeat
  num[5] := random(49)+1;
    if  num[1] <>  num[5] then
      begin
        if  num[5] <>  num[0] then
          begin
              if  num[5] <>  num[2] then
                begin
                  if  num[5] <>  num[3] then
                     begin
                        if  num[5] <>  num[4] then
                          begin
                            label6.caption := IntToStr(num[5]);
                          end;
                     end;
                end;
          end;
      end;
   until  label6.caption  > '';

end;

That's just the button code


----------



## Cache

Lang: c++

Desc: Simple download client. The URL, server IP, and output file name is hardcoded - easy enough to change that, though.



Code:


#include <windows.h>
#include <winsock2.h>
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{

    // Initialize Winsock.
    WSADATA wsaData;
    int iResult = WSAStartup( MAKEWORD(2,2), &wsaData );
    if ( iResult != NO_ERROR )
    {
       cout << "Error at WSAStartup()\n";
       system("PAUSE");
       return 1;
    }

    // Create a socket.
    SOCKET m_socket;
    m_socket = socket( AF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_TCP );

    if ( m_socket == INVALID_SOCKET )
    {
        cout << "Error at socket(): " << WSAGetLastError();
        WSACleanup();
        system ("PAUSE");
        return 1;
    }

    // Connect to a server.
    sockaddr_in clientService;

    clientService.sin_family = AF_INET;
    clientService.sin_addr.s_addr = inet_addr( "207.44.154.68" ); // Remote server IP
    clientService.sin_port = htons( 80 );

    if ( connect( m_socket, (SOCKADDR*) &clientService,
                  sizeof(clientService) ) == SOCKET_ERROR)
    {
        cout << "Failed to connect.\n";
        WSACleanup();
        system("PAUSE");
        return 1;
    }

    // Send and receive data.
    int bytesSent;
    int bytesRecv = SOCKET_ERROR;
    char sendbuf[] = "GET http://files4.rarlab.com/rar/wrar351.exe\n";  // 'GET' request
    char recvbuf[512] = "";
    long int total = 0;

    // Send the request.
    bytesSent = send( m_socket, sendbuf, strlen(sendbuf), 0 );
    cout << "Bytes Sent: " << bytesSent << endl;


    HANDLE hFile;
    DWORD dwBytesWritten;
    // Open a file handle.
    hFile = CreateFile(TEXT("Winrar.exe"),     // file to create
                      GENERIC_WRITE,         // open for writing
                      0,                    // do not share
                      NULL,                  // default security
                      CREATE_ALWAYS,          // overwrite existing
                      FILE_ATTRIBUTE_NORMAL,   // normal file
                      NULL);                  // no attr. template

    bool recving = true;
    do
    {
       if (!(bytesRecv == 0) || 
          (bytesRecv == SOCKET_ERROR && WSAGetLastError()== WSAECONNRESET) )
       {
           bytesRecv = recv( m_socket, recvbuf, 512, 0 );  // Receive data
           if ( bytesRecv == -1 )
           {
              cout << "\nConnection Closed." << endl; 
              recving = false;
           }

           if ( bytesRecv != 0 )
           {
              recvbuf[bytesRecv] = '\0'; // NULL terminate recvbuf

              // Output last received data chunk to file.
              WriteFile(hFile,          // handle to the file
                        recvbuf,         // buffer containing the data to be written
                        bytesRecv,        // number of bytes to be written
                        &dwBytesWritten,  // pointer to variable that receives the number of bytes written
                        NULL);          // no OVERLAPPED struct

              total += bytesRecv;
              system("CLS");
              cout << "rev: " << total << " Bytes";
           }
       }
       else
       {
            cout << "\n\nDone!\n";
            cout << "\nTotal Bytes recv: " << total << endl;
            CloseHandle(hFile);
            recving = false;
       }
    } while (recving);

    system("PAUSE");
    return 0;
}

EDIT: For Visual Studio link to: WS2_32.lib
For Dev-C++ link to: libWS2_32.a


----------



## i like pencils

Can any of you programmers help me? i want to get something to add to a video clip to automatically delete it after its been watched once.
Kind of like a secret agent thing.
I would be very greatful if you could help me out or tell me where i can download such a thing...


----------



## Suckonthat

mgoldb2 said:


> //language: C++
> //Random number generator. Will generate as many numbers as needed between min value enter and max value enter including min and max.
> 
> }[/code]


Thats quite impressive what is the logic behind making a random number, i mean i just don't understand how u can get a random number from a set of instruction in my head you would always get the same number??


----------



## MoralTerror

Hi suckonthat

calling on rand or random will by default produce the same random numbers each time the program is started. However to produce different sets of random numbers each run then you have to call on a seed ie srand or srandom. Set the seed to the system clock as in mgoldb2's code like so *srand(time(0))* calls the random number and multiplies it with the system time. This gives you greater scope for randomness as the time will be different each run. You can set the seed to timeofday or uclock if you need to produce more than 1 random number per second.


----------



## MattBro

C/386 Assembly.
Utility.
Various general-purpose routines, needs an algorithm update, but usable. Routines are typically 100-600% faster than their C/WinAPI equivilents.

Utility.cpp


Code:


/*
 * Utility.cpp
 * ===========
 * Copyright (C) Matthew J. W.
 * All rights reserved.
 * Version 1.0
 *
 *
 * Abstract:
 *   This module covers routines which are of a very general nature, and could
 *   not be categorized any other way.
 *
 *
 *******************************************************************************************************************************************************/
#include MASTER_INCLUDE




////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//
// Math Functions
//
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword PowerOf(Dword, Dword)
// ===========================
//
// Description:
//   Calculates the power of a base raised to an exponent. 
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Dword] [dwBase]     - The base being raised.
//   [Dword] [dwExponent] - Power the base is being raised to.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the base raised to the given power.
//
//
Dword __fastcall PowerOf(Dword dwBase, Dword dwExponent)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * ECX - Base.
		 * EBX - Exponent.
		 * EAX - Power of the base to the exponent.
		 *
		 **/

		// Since MUL uses EDX, we must use EBX for the exponent instead.
		mov ebx, edx

		// Initialize the raised power to 1.
		mov eax, 1

		// Raise the base to the exponent.
		REITERATE:
			// Check if we've finished.
			cmp ebx, 0
			jz BREAK

			// Raise the base by 1.
			mul ecx

			// Remember how many times we've raised the base.
			dec ebx
			jmp REITERATE
		BREAK:
		EXIT:
	}
}



////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//
// Memory Functions
//
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Word Endian16(Word)
// ===================
//
// Description:
//   Reverses the byte-order of a 16-bit value.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Word] [w] - The value of whose byte-order is to be reversed.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the given 16-bit value in the oppisite byte-order.
//
//
Word __fastcall Endian16(const Word w)
{
	__asm
	{
		// Reverse the endian (byte order) of the given 16-bit value.
		rol cx, 8

		// Return the converted value.
		mov ax, cx
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword Endian16(Dword)
// =====================
//
// Description:
//   Reverses the byte-order of a 32-bit value.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Dword] [dw] - The value of whose byte-order is to be reversed.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the given 32-bit value in the oppisite byte-order.
//
//
Dword __fastcall Endian32(const Dword dw)
{
	__asm
	{
		// Reverse the endian (byte order) of the given 32-bit value.
		rol ecx, 16

		// Return the converted value.
		mov eax, ecx
	}
}
	


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//
// String & Character Functions
//
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword GetStringLength(Char*)
// ============================
//
// Description:
//   Retrieves the length of an ASCII null-terminated string of characters.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Char*] [pstr] - The string to retrieve the length of.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the length of the given string.
//
//
Dword __fastcall GetStringLength(const Char* pstr)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * EAX - Maintains a count of the length of the string.
		 * ECX - Points to the current string element.
		 *
         **/

		// Initialize the length count to zero.
		mov eax, 0

		// Count the number of non-null elements of the string.
		REITERATE:
			// If the end of the string hasn't been reached, move on to the next
		    // element, and increment the count accordingly.
			cmp [ecx], 0
			jz BREAK
			inc eax
			inc ecx
			jmp REITERATE
		BREAK:
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword IsAlpha(Char)
// ===================
//
// Description:
//   Determines whether or not a character is part of the alphabet.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Char] [c] - The character being queried.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   (2) The character is part of the alphabet, and is lower-case.
//   (1) The character is part of the alphabet, and is upper-case.
//   (0) The character is not part of the alphabet.
//
//
Dword __fastcall IsAlpha(const Char c)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * ECX - The character being queried.
		 *
		 **/

		// The query is not alpha until proven otherwise.
		mov eax, 0

		// Check if the query is below the range of possible alpha characters.
		cmp cl, 65
		jb EXIT

		// Check if the query is a upper-case alpha character.
		cmp cl, 90
		jbe IS_ALPHA_UPPER

		// Check if the query is above the range of possible alpha characters.
		cmp cl, 122
		ja EXIT

		// Check if the query is a lower-case alpha character.
		cmp cl, 97
		jae IS_ALPHA_LOWER

		// The query is not in the range of A-Z or a-z, therefor it's not an
		// alpha character.
		jmp EXIT

		IS_ALPHA_UPPER:
		mov eax, 1
		jmp EXIT

		IS_ALPHA_LOWER:
		mov eax, 2

		EXIT:
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword CompareString(Char*, Char*)
// =================================
//
// Description:
//   Compares two ASCII null-terminated strings against one-another.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Char*] [pstrLeft]  - First string for comparison.
//   [Char*] [pstrRight] - Second string for comparison.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   If the strings match, a non-zero value is returned. Elsewise, if the strings
//   don't match zero is returned.
//
//
//
Bool __fastcall CompareString(const Char* pstrLeft, const Char* pstrRight)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * ECX - Points to the current element of the left-hand string being compared.
		 * EDX - Points to the current element of the right-hand string being compared.
		 *
		 **/

		/**
		 *
		 * If the string's aren't of the same length, then they certainly don't match.
		 *
		 **/
		
		// Retrieve the length of both the left and right strings, the results
		// being stored in EAX and EBX.
		mov esi, ecx
		call GetStringLength
		mov ebx, eax
		mov ecx, edx
		call GetStringLength

		// Compare the length of the two strings, if they don't match then we
		// can claim they don't match.
		cmp ebx, eax
		jnz EXIT_NO_MATCH

		// Compare the corrosponding elements of each string against one-another.
		REITERATE:
			// Check if we've reached the end of the strings. This would indicate
			// the strings match.
			cmp [edx], 0
			jnz CONTINUE
			// The strings match.
			mov eax, 1
			jmp EXIT_MATCH

			CONTINUE:
			// Compare the elements, and if they don't match then obviously the
			// strings are _not_ equal.
			mov bl, [esi]
			cmp bl, [edx]
			jnz EXIT_NO_MATCH

			// Move on to the next element of each string.
			inc edx
			inc esi

			jmp REITERATE
		BREAK:
		EXIT_NO_MATCH:
		// The strings don't match.
		mov eax, 0
		
		EXIT_MATCH:	
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword CompareStringNoCase(Char*, Char*)
// =======================================
//
// Description:
//   Compares two ASCII null-terminated strings against one-another, ignoring
//   the case of alpha characters.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Char*] [pstrLeft]  - First string for comparison.
//   [Char*] [pstrRight] - Second string for comparison.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   If the strings match, a non-zero value is returned. Elsewise, if the strings
//   don't match zero is returned.
//
//
//
Bool __fastcall CompareStringNoCase(const Char* pstrLeft, const Char* pstrRight)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * ECX - Points to the current element of the left-hand string being compared.
		 * EDX - Points to the current element of the right-hand string being compared.
		 *
		 **/

		/**
		 *
		 * If the string's aren't of the same length, then they certainly don't match.
		 *
		 **/
		
		// Retrieve the length of both the left and right strings, the results
		// being stored in EAX and EBX.
		mov esi, ecx
		call GetStringLength
		mov ebx, eax
		mov ecx, edx
		call GetStringLength

		// Compare the length of the two strings, if they don't match then we
		// can claim they don't match.
		cmp ebx, eax
		jnz EXIT_NO_MATCH

		// Compare the corrosponding elements of each string against one-another,
		// ignoring their possible case differences.
		REITERATE:
			// Check if we've reached the end of the strings. This would indicate
			// the strings match.
			cmp [edx], 0
			jnz CONTINUE
			// The strings match.
			mov eax, 1
			jmp EXIT_MATCH

			CONTINUE:
			// Compare the elements, and if they don't match then obviously the
			// strings are _not_ equal.
			mov bl, [esi]

			COMPARE:
			cmp bl, [edx]
			jz CONTINUE2

			// See if we're able to switch the case of one of the characters.
			mov cl, bl
			call IsAlpha
			cmp eax, 0
			jz EXIT_NO_MATCH

			// If the character is upper-case, switch it to lower-case.
			cmp eax, 1
			jnz NOT_UPPER
			add bl, 32
			jmp COMPARE_CASE_SWITCH

			NOT_UPPER:
			sub bl, 32

			COMPARE_CASE_SWITCH:
			// Compare the characters again, after the case-switch.
			cmp bl, [edx]
			jnz EXIT_NO_MATCH

			CONTINUE2:
			// Move on to the next element of each string.
			inc edx
			inc esi

			jmp REITERATE
		BREAK:
		EXIT_NO_MATCH:
		// The strings don't match.
		mov eax, 0
		
		EXIT_MATCH:	
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Byte CharToInt(Char)
// ====================
//
// Description:
//   Converts an ASCII character representing an integer, to an actualy integer
//   in it's binary form.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Char] [c] - The character being converted.
//
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the binary form of the digit being represented by the given character.
//
//
Byte __fastcall CharToInt(const Char c)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * CL - The character being converted to binary.
		 *
		 **/

		// We'll use EAX now.
		movzx eax, cl

		// Ensure the character is not below the minimum range of decimal digits.
		cmp al, 48
		jb EXIT

		// Check if the character is not part of the decimal system.
		cmp al, 57
		ja HEX
		// The character is a decimal digit. Convert it.
		sub al, 48
		jmp EXIT

		HEX:
		// The character is a hexadecimal digit. Convert it.
		sub al, 55

		EXIT:
	}
}



Char __fastcall IntToChar(const Byte i)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * CL - The integer value being converted.
		 *
		 **/

		// We'll use EAX now.
		movzx eax, cl

		// Check if the integer represents a hexadecimal digit. 
		cmp al, 9
		ja HEX
		// The integer is in the decimal range (0-9), convert it.
		add al, 48
		jmp EXIT

		HEX:
		// The integer is in the hexadecimal range (A-F), convert it.
		add al, 55

		EXIT:
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Dword StrToInt(Char*, Dword)
// ============================
//
// Description:
//   Converts a string of characters representing an integer to an actual
//   binary integer.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Char*] [pstr]   - The string to be converted.
//   [Dword] [dwBase] - The base number system the given string is in.
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the binary form of the given string.
//
//
// Remarks:
//   The 'dwBase' parameters must be greater than 1. If it isn't, StrToInt()'s
//   behaviour is undefined.
//
//
Dword __fastcall StrToInt(const Char* pstr, Dword dwBase)
{
	Dword dwResult = 0;


	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * ESI - Current digit position being processed.
		 * EDI - Points to the current character being processed.
		 * EBX - Base system being used.
		 *
		 **/

		// Swap parameters into different registers so we can interface with
		// other routines properely.
		mov edi, ecx
		mov ebx, edx

		// Retrieve the length of the string, so we know the greatest positional
		// value it's using.
		call GetStringLength
		mov esi, eax

		// Check if the string is empty, in which case the result is always going
		// to be zero.
		cmp esi, 0
		jz EXIT
		dec esi
		
		// Convert the string into the integer it's representing.
		REITERATE:
			// Check if we've reached the end of the string.
			cmp esi, 0xFFFFFFFF
			jz BREAK

			// Calculate the positional value of the current digit.
			mov ecx, ebx // 'dwBase'
			mov edx, esi // 'dwExponent'
			call PowerOf
			mov edx, eax

			// Convert the current character to it's proper integer form.
			mov cl, [edi]
			call CharToInt

			// Calculate the position's contribution.
			mov ecx, edx
			mul ecx

			// Add the positions contribution to the final result.
			add [dwResult], eax

			// Move through the string.
			dec esi
			inc edi

			jmp REITERATE
		BREAK:

		EXIT:
		// Return the proper value.
		mov eax, [dwResult]
	}
}



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Void IntToStr(Dword, Dword, Char*)
// ==================================
//
// Description:
//   Converts an integer into a string of characters appropiately representing
//   it.
//
//
// Parameters:
//   [Dword] [dw]         - The integer value being converted.
//   [Dword] [dwBase]     - The base system the output string should be in.
//   [Char*] [pstrOutput] - Pointer to a buffer which will receive the resulting string.
//
// Return Value:
//   Returns the binary form of the given string.
//
//
// Remarks:
//   None.
//
//
Void __fastcall IntToStr(Dword dw, Dword dwBase, Char* pstrOutput)
{
	__asm
	{
		/**
		 *
		 * ESI - Index of the current digit being processed.
		 * EDI - Base system.
		 * EBX - The integer value.
		 *
		 **/

		// Check if the integer is zero, so we can exit quick.
		cmp ecx, 0
		jnz CONTINUE

		// Zero is always zero.
		mov ebx, pstrOutput
		mov [ebx], 48 // '0'
		jmp EXIT

		CONTINUE:
		// Prepare alternate parameter storage.
		mov ebx, ecx
		mov edi, edx

		// Begin at the smallest digit index.
		mov esi, 0

		// Retrieve the greatest positional value being used by the integer.
		REITERATE:
			// Calculate the current positional value.
			mov ecx, edi
			mov edx, esi
			call PowerOf

			// Put the positional value on the stack for later use, so we
			// don't have to re-calculate it.
			push eax

			// Check if we've reached a positional value which exceeds our
			// 32-bit boundaries. Which means no matter what, we've reached
			// a positional value not needed by the integer.
			cmp edx, 0
			jnz BREAK

			// Check if we've found a positional value that is not needed
			// by the integer.
			cmp eax, ebx
			ja BREAK

			// Move on to the next digit index, and thus positional value.
			inc esi

			jmp REITERATE
		BREAK:

		// Remove the unused positional value from the stack.
		pop eax

		// This will prevent integer-overflows.
		mov edx, 0

		// Generate the string representation of the integer.
		REITERATE2:
			// Check if we've finished converting the whole integer.
			cmp esi, 0
			jz BREAK2

			// Retrieve the next positional value being processed.
			pop ecx

			// Calculate the number of times the positional value is being
			// used. Hence, the digit which would be residing under it in
			// the number.
			mov eax, ebx
			div ecx
			mov edi, eax

			// Calculate the contribution of this positional value, and remove
			// it from the integer.
			mul ecx
			sub ebx, eax

			// Convert the digit into it's character form.
			mov ecx, edi
			call IntToChar

			// Copy the character into the output string.
			mov ecx, pstrOutput
			mov [ecx], al


			// Move on to the next positional value, and the next element in the
			// output string.
			dec esi
			inc [pstrOutput]

			jmp REITERATE2
		BREAK2:

		EXIT:
	}
}

Utility.h


Code:


/*
 * Utility.h
 * =========
 * Copyright (C) Matthew J. W.
 * All rights reserved.
 * Version 1.0
 *
 *
 * Description:
 *   Interface to the Utility module.
 *
 *
 *******************************************************************************************************************************************************/
#pragma once



//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
// Functions
//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
extern Dword __fastcall PowerOf(Dword dwBase, Dword dwExponent);
extern Word __fastcall  Endian16(const Word w);
extern Dword __fastcall Endian32(const Dword dw);
extern Dword __fastcall GetStringLength(const Char* pstr);
extern Dword __fastcall IsAlpha(const Char c);
extern Bool __fastcall  CompareString(const Char* pstrLeft, const Char* pstrRight);
extern Bool __fastcall  CompareStringNoCase(const Char* pstrLeft, const Char* pstrRight);
extern Byte __fastcall  CharToInt(const Char c);
extern Char __fastcall  IntToChar(const Byte i);
extern Dword __fastcall StrToInt(const Char* pstr, Dword dwBase);
extern Void __fastcall  IntToStr(Dword dw, Dword dwBase, Char* pstrOutput);


-Matt


----------



## Jim_from_Oz

Just a comment on random number generation. I was engaged by an entrepreneur to create an engine that would spit out random numbers for use in on-line gaming. Mathematical routines of themselves are unsatisfactory, because a hacker could read the sequence, work back to find the seed and then work forward again to forecast the upcoming numbers. The big thing, arising mainly from cryptographic research, is to use entropic generators (ERNGs) which rely on natural sources to provide genuinely random values. Sources which have been used include the output from geiger counters, electron fluctuations in various constructs such as transistors and so forth. My intention was to have a box with a number of loudspeakers tuned in to different radio stations, with a single microphone to pick up the mingled sounds and output a waveform that I could sample. I did a proof of concept program using .WAV files before my client ran out of money and disappeared into smoke. My program was written in C#. Incidentally, in the gaming industry, it is not enough just to write the generator. One must also write a series of monitoring and validation programs to satisfy the licensing authorities.


----------



## mebegaming

i dont know much about code (i signed up for the computer programming class this year in my school) but i do know a little about "batch" promts. this is a prank that i made for when i go back to school

what this does is it runs the shutdown command waiting 60 seconds, and it trys to connect to google (its just one that i found that worked) 30 times which takes roughly 1 second each, at this point it stops the shutdown and brings up youtube.com (this distracts them on what i will do next) i make about 40 icons on the desktop just saying random stuff. and then it waits about 40 seconds and then it makes about 40 message windows pop up saying more random stuff. and finaly after 35 more seconds it pops up the last window saying that i will probably do it agian and at the same time it plays a sound of homer saying "hmm all this computer hacking is making me thirsty" 

this does not put any damage on the computer, because the computers have deep freeze at my school. they can just restart the computer and everything will go back to normal

i wont be putting the code here because 1-i dont realy think you would like looking at it 2-you would need the sound file of homer 3-it dosent work the same on all computers

i am just proud that one of the first peices of code i wrote was so cool :razz:


----------



## MattBro

> Just a comment on random number generation. I was engaged by an entrepreneur to create an engine that would spit out random numbers for use in on-line gaming. Mathematical routines of themselves are unsatisfactory, because a hacker could read the sequence, work back to find the seed and then work forward again to forecast the upcoming numbers. The big thing, arising mainly from cryptographic research, is to use entropic generators (ERNGs) which rely on natural sources to provide genuinely random values. Sources which have been used include the output from geiger counters, electron fluctuations in various constructs such as transistors and so forth. My intention was to have a box with a number of loudspeakers tuned in to different radio stations, with a single microphone to pick up the mingled sounds and output a waveform that I could sample. I did a proof of concept program using .WAV files before my client ran out of money and disappeared into smoke. My program was written in C#. Incidentally, in the gaming industry, it is not enough just to write the generator. One must also write a series of monitoring and validation programs to satisfy the licensing authorities.


RNG has always been a problem. I've heard of the idea of using radio frequencies before, it's certainly feasable.

Oddly enough, I'm writing an online game server at the moment. But due to it's performance requirements I'm generating random numbers based on tick count / random memory word.


----------



## karikamiya

meh. i fork bombed my school computers when i was 8



Code:


%0|%0


----------



## deleted122510

I crashed all my schools computers - had to have them all repaired. I thought it was funny, I'm horrible (apparently).


----------



## karikamiya

nice job.


----------



## deleted122510

I was kidding - that would be horrible. LOL


----------



## karikamiya

:/
:/
:/
in other news, i wrote my first bot today, in php. it works soooo well, about 12000 database records per second! 


Code:


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>

<body>
<?php
set_time_limit(0);
require("post.php");
$lol="";
$db_data = 0;
$tmp_data = 0;
$result_array = 0;

$cxn = mysqli_connect("PROTECTED", "PROTECTED", "PROTECTED", "PROTECTED") or die("ERR, DB-1, " .mysqli_error($cxn));
$control = $_GET['id'];

while(1) **
	$fp = fsockopen("PROTECTED", 80, $errno, $errstr, 1);
	if (!$fp) **
	    echo "reconnect<hr/>";
	} else **
		$lol="";
		$db_data = $control;
	    $out = "GET /index.php?page=post&s=view&id=" .$db_data. " HTTP/1.1\r\n";
	    $out .= "Host: PROTECTED\r\n";
	    $out .= "Connection: Close\r\n\r\n";
		$out .= "Host: gelbooru.com\r\n";
		$out .= "User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.0.10) Gecko/2009042316 Firefox/3.0.10;MEGAUPLOAD 1.0 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)\r\n";
		$out .= "Accept: text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8\r\n";
		$out .= "Accept-Language: en-us,en;q=0.5\r\n";
		$out .= "Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate\r\n";
		$out .= "Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7\r\n";
		$out .= "Keep-Alive: 300\r\n";
		$out .= "Connection: keep-alive\r\n";
		$out .= "Referer: http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=list&tags=loli\r\n";
		$out .= "Cache-Control: max-age=0\r\n\r\n";
	
	    fwrite($fp, $out);
	    while (!feof($fp)) **
	        $lol .= fgets($fp, 128);
		}
		fclose($fp);
		$f1 = ereg_replace("<", "<", $lol);
		$f2 = ereg_replace(">", ">", $f1);
		$err = preg_match("@http://img\\d\\.PROTECTED\\.com/images/(\\d\\d\\d|\\d\\d\\d|\\d\\d|\\d)/[A-Za-z0-9]{40}\\.(jpg|gif|png|swf)\\?(\\d\\d\\d\\d\\d\\d|\\d\\d\\d\\d\\d|\\d\\d\\d\\d|\\d\\d\\d|\\d\\d|\\d)@", $f2, 	$result_array);
		$tags = tags($lol);
		$tags = mysqli_real_escape_string($cxn, $tags);
		if (stristr($tags, "loli"))**
			$loli = 1;
		} else **
			$loli = 0;
		}
		$sql = "INSERT INTO `PROTECTED` VALUES ('" .$db_data. "', '" .$result_array[0]. "', '" .$tags. "', '" .$loli. "');";
		mysqli_query($cxn, $sql) or die("ERR, DB-4, " .mysqli_error($cxn));
		unset($db_data, $result_array, $tags, $loli, $lol, $out, $f1, $f2, $err);
		$control++;
		if($control > 495656) ** die("DONE"); }
	}
	unset($fp);
}
?>
</body>
</html>

edit: ???! it changes my (open curly brace) into **


----------



## jamiemac2005

mebegaming said:


> i dont know much about code (i signed up for the computer programming class this year in my school) but i do know a little about "batch" promts. this is a prank that i made for when i go back to school
> 
> what this does is it runs the shutdown command waiting 60 seconds, and it trys to connect to google (its just one that i found that worked) 30 times which takes roughly 1 second each, at this point it stops the shutdown and brings up youtube.com (this distracts them on what i will do next) i make about 40 icons on the desktop just saying random stuff. and then it waits about 40 seconds and then it makes about 40 message windows pop up saying more random stuff. and finaly after 35 more seconds it pops up the last window saying that i will probably do it agian and at the same time it plays a sound of homer saying "hmm all this computer hacking is making me thirsty"
> 
> this does not put any damage on the computer, because the computers have deep freeze at my school. they can just restart the computer and everything will go back to normal
> 
> i wont be putting the code here because 1-i dont realy think you would like looking at it 2-you would need the sound file of homer 3-it dosent work the same on all computers
> 
> i am just proud that one of the first peices of code i wrote was so cool :razz:


Sounds too much as if you're bragging. Ctrl+C in the scope of whatevers running that batch file would kill your routine, whacking open a command prompt and typing "shutdown /a" would abort the current shutdown command. Oh and Batch scripts are useless as pranks because you can only use them on PCs(windows based of course) that you have access to. Basically depending on the level of paranoia of your school you may not be able to: 1; run the batch file 2; use the batch file on any other user 3; copy the batch file to the school's computers. So the script you speak of is about as useful as setting a paper bag full of dogmess alight on your own porch.

Learn to code(1, 2, 3, 4). Then brag about what productive things you've created, and how many people you've helped, then i'll view your posts as worth reading. Good luck with the programming class anyway, i dare you to use that post as your opening to whomever is due to teach you.

Sorry to the rest in this thread for the negativity.


----------



## deleted122510

mebegaming said:


> i dont know much about code (i signed up for the computer programming class this year in my school) but i do know a little about "batch" promts. this is a prank that i made for when i go back to school
> 
> what this does is it runs the shutdown command waiting 60 seconds, and it trys to connect to google (its just one that i found that worked) 30 times which takes roughly 1 second each, at this point it stops the shutdown and brings up youtube.com (this distracts them on what i will do next) i make about 40 icons on the desktop just saying random stuff. and then it waits about 40 seconds and then it makes about 40 message windows pop up saying more random stuff. and finaly after 35 more seconds it pops up the last window saying that i will probably do it agian and at the same time it plays a sound of homer saying "hmm all this computer hacking is making me thirsty"
> 
> this does not put any damage on the computer, because the computers have deep freeze at my school. they can just restart the computer and everything will go back to normal
> 
> i wont be putting the code here because 1-i dont realy think you would like looking at it 2-you would need the sound file of homer 3-it dosent work the same on all computers
> 
> i am just proud that one of the first peices of code i wrote was so cool :razz:


Come on man, second grade was fun..but.. it got old.


----------

